# I've never had someone make me feel so awful in my life...



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

I was dating this girl for a few months, and I thought everything was going great. We went out Saturday night and had a great time, and she was even talking about plans for Halloween and that she wanted us to have matching costumes or something like that.

But then yesterday I get this text out of no where that says "I don't feel anything anymore, we have to break up". So I'm just sitting there completely confused. So I tried calling twice to see exactly what happened, because I wanted to know... She never answers so I sent a text message saying something like "is this really how its going to end? through a text message and then you won't even explain why?"

I then start getting calls from random numbers and they claim to be her friends and tell me to stop bothering her because its creepy. I mean REALLY? Trying to figure out why someone is breaking up with you over a text message is considered creepy now?

I now feel absolutely terrible, not so much because its over, but because of how it ended. I can't believe I was dating someone so immature and never realized it. To break up with me over a text message and then to have your friends call me creepy? That makes me feel like absolute trash. I don't really even miss her, I just miss the thought of being with her. Having her around to do things with made me actually happy for the first time in awhile. And now I just don't know what to do with myself. Sorry for ranting, I just can't believe people can be so immature..


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

ALL OF MY RAGE.

They call you creepy, but they're the ones calling you without you even giving them your number and having not talked to them before.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's better not get feelings for a girl and not to put yourself in situations where you are vulnerable, always expect the worse in every situation so you will be better prepared, it's better to avoid relationships, this is just one example out of many why you should, I heard a story of a serial killer, before he was one, he was dumped by a girl for no reason, when he became a murderer, he became someone he wasn't juts for this girl and she was in love with him, the same girl who dumped him, in the end before they were about to get married, he dumped her, she cried, revenge, he got it, he's smart, he didn't kill her or anything like that


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That's absolutely despicable, especially considering her behavior prior. Had she given any indication that she didn't want to be with you anymore before that? Man...idk what to tell you, besides she's a **** lol.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> it's better not get feelings for a girl and not to put yourself in situations where you are vulnerable, always expect the worse in every situation so you will be better prepared, it's better to avoid relationships, this is just one example out of many why you should, I heard a story of a serial killer, before he was one, he was dumped by a girl for no reason, when he became a murderer, he became someone he wasn't juts for this girl and she was in love with him, the same girl who dumped him, in the end before they were about to get married, he dumped her, she cried, revenge, he got it, he's smart, he didn't kill her or anything like that


Ted Bundy. You're right, he didn't kill her, just girls who looked like her. What a genius.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Ted Bundy. You're right, he didn't kill her, just girls who looked like her. What a genius.


yeah, that's him, cool, I like what he did to get revenge with his ex girlfriend


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> That's absolutely despicable, especially considering her behavior prior. Had she given any indication that she didn't want to be with you anymore before that? Man...idk what to tell you, besides she's a **** lol.


No, she gave every indication that she wanted to be with me. She even bought concert tickets for us to go to in a few weeks :\

Its just so confusing lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

She found another guy and is too afraid to tell you.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

komorikun said:


> She found another guy and is too afraid to tell you.


THIS.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

What a coward. I'm so sorry this has happened to you, she clearly doesn't deserve you!

and what arseholes her friends are for calling you and saying you're creepy, and rather hypocritical I might add!! I despise people like that.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> yeah, that's him, cool, I like what he did to get revenge with his ex girlfriend


You need help.


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> She found another guy and is too afraid to tell you.


Probably. Honestly, if she would of just told me like an actual human being, I'd be fine... At least it happened now rather then later down the road.



Metal_Heart said:


> What a coward. I'm so sorry this has happened to you, she clearly doesn't deserve you!
> 
> and what arseholes her friends are for calling you and saying you're creepy, and rather hypocritical I might add!! I despise people like that.


Thanks, and I totally agree


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

That's terrible. I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## SoldieringOn (Oct 9, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> You need help.


I was thinking that....


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

edhoo said:


> No, she gave every indication that she wanted to be with me. She even bought concert tickets for us to go to in a few weeks :\
> 
> Its just so confusing lol


Well...I'm sorry you're going through this. :squeeze I wish I could give you some advice, but I'm honestly so pissed after reading this topic that all I can think about is killing that *****.


----------



## incito (Oct 12, 2011)

this sounds like something I would do. Minus the friend involvement. 
I think it's very possible that there is a new guy and she didn't want to have to face you to break up with you. 
Some girls break-up with people because they don't want to get too close to them and some are just serial daters.

Forget her the best you can and try to occupy yourself with another activity. She's sooooo not cool beans.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I think if I've ever heard of a worthy use of this website's services, this is it.

edit*
Boo, can't post the link, but it's $hitsenders.com with the $ being an S


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

edhoo said:


> I can't believe I was dating someone so immature and never realized it. To break up with me over a text message and then to have your friends call me creepy?


You should be happy it ended so soon, would be worse if you had a long-term relationship then found out she's that kind of person. People are so fickle, at least have the guts to meet face to face to break up with someone.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> yeah, that's him, cool, I like what he did to get revenge with his ex girlfriend


What the actual ****? You think it's cool how he murdered innocent women in cold blood?



shadowmask said:


> I'm honestly so pissed after reading this topic that all I can think about is killing that *****.


Wow...how has this thread turned so violent? The way she dumped him was messed up but talking about "killing that *****" is seriously ****ed up.

The two of you need help.

---

I'm sorry that happened to you OP.  You didn't do anything wrong, and calling her to try and find out why is certainly not creepy. Dumping someone in a text message is the coward's way out.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Best thing you can do now is delete her number off your phone, and act like nothing ever happened. 

Next time you see her, give a casual hello if the oppurtunity arises. Just treat her like a casual acquaintance, and show your own maturity by not dragging anything out.

If I'm trying to be positive I would say at least you went through a bad breakup with someone you really don't care for all that much!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't do the whole "revenge on an ex" thing, it will make you seem the immature one. Just ignore her, and if you have to speak to her act cold and uncaring towards her, she'll get that you're annoyed with her.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

au Lait said:


> What the actual ****? You think it's cool how he murdered innocent women in cold blood?
> 
> Wow...how has this thread turned so violent? The way she dumped him was messed up but talking about "killing that *****" is seriously ****ed up.
> 
> ...


Yes! They do!


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> and if you have to speak to her act cold and uncaring towards her, she'll get that you're annoyed with her.


I wouldn't even give her that. I'd almost be acting as if she did me a favour by breaking up with me.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

OP, I have no idea why she did that. If bought ticket for a concert and then suddenly dumps you.... it doesn't make sense. And then those 'friends' calling you. Do you know her friends? Sounds like she was pressured into dumping you.

Actually, are those friends calling you male are female?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*:O*



ShinAkuma said:


> yeah, that's him, cool, I like what he did to get revenge with his ex girlfriend


You actually LIKE what Ted Bundy did when he murdered those women during his killing spree??? Are you being serious or joking?

He was a psychopath, with zero remorse for what he did. Until he was finally caught.

For you to say that you liked what he did makes you look like a sick person.

Normal people don't agree with the actions of a disturbed serial killer such as Bundy.

They just don't. Trust me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Innamorata said:


> You need help.


Obvious post is obvious.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

That is ridiculous, she clearly is not a worthwhile person. And who has their friends call you for them? Calling you creepy? :roll totally unjustified.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> That's exactly what I thought. It sounds like her friends pushed her into this. And if that's what happened, then you don't want to be involved with someone like that anyway.


Unless of course there is something to be concerned about. Who are those friends?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lisa said:


> Unless of course there is something to be concerned about. Who are those friends?


I agree with that point. If her "friends" did push her into breaking up with you, they are not people she needs to associate with.

To me, she sounds like a person who relies on peer-pressure a bit too much.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

au Lait said:


> What the actual ****? You think it's cool how he murdered innocent women in cold blood?
> 
> Wow...how has this thread turned so violent? The way she dumped him was messed up but talking about "killing that *****" is seriously ****ed up.
> 
> ...


fool, I was talking about how he got his ex girlfriend to fall in love with him and in the end broke up with her, i like that, she wasnt killed by him,


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You actually LIKE what Ted Bundy did when he murdered those women during his killing spree??? Are you being serious or joking?
> 
> He was a psychopath, with zero remorse for what he did. Until he was finally caught.
> 
> ...


read what I just wrote above


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Lisa said:


> OP, I have no idea why she did that. If bought ticket for a concert and then suddenly dumps you.... it doesn't make sense. And then those 'friends' calling you. Do you know her friends? Sounds like she was pressured into dumping you.
> 
> Actually, are those friends calling you male are female?


Female. They didn't say their name but I'm pretty sure they were her roommates. I thought they liked me too lol.

I really don't care what her reason is anymore, the whole situation is just way to stupid for me to bother thinking about it.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, such a mob mentality towards ShinAkuma. I understood what he meant right off the bat, but you all dogpiled on him without even letting him explain! That was the LAST thing I ever expected from people on this board! *totally shocked* 

edhoo: It sounds like you're going to be alright. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> it's better not get feelings for a girl and not to put yourself in situations where you are vulnerable, always expect the worse in every situation so you will be better prepared, it's better to avoid relationships, this is just one example out of many why you should, I heard a story of a serial killer, before he was one, he was dumped by a girl for no reason, when he became a murderer, he became someone he wasn't juts for this girl and she was in love with him, the same girl who dumped him, in the end before they were about to get married, he dumped her, she cried, revenge, he got it, he's smart, he didn't kill her or anything like that


Why don't you just sit in a padded room your whole life then? That way you can avoid any hurt from anyone and never take risks in life. Will be much happier!!!! :blank



ShinAkuma said:


> fool, I was talking about how he got his ex girlfriend to fall in love with him and in the end broke up with her, i like that, she wasnt killed by him,


 She was killed by him....

Why would you like the fact people got hurt in one way or another. You really do need help.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

NoIce said:


> Best thing you can do now is delete her number off your phone, and act like nothing ever happened.
> 
> *Next time you see her, give a casual hello if the oppurtunity arises. Just treat her like a casual acquaintance, and show your own maturity by not dragging anything out.*
> 
> If I'm trying to be positive I would say at least you went through a bad breakup with someone you really don't care for all that much!


Personally, I'd completely ignore her existence. But that's just me.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Why don't you just sit in a padded room your whole life then? That way you can avoid any hurt from anyone and never take risks in life. Will be much happier!!!! :blank
> 
> She was killed by him....
> 
> Why would you like the fact people got hurt in one way or another. You really do need help.


nah, his first girlfriend wasn't killed, I remember watching a documentary about him on youtube, he did not kill her


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> nah, his first girlfriend wasn't killed, I remember watching a documentary about him on youtube, he did not kill her


:| He confessed to 30 murders.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> fool, I was talking about how he got his ex girlfriend to fall in love with him and in the end broke up with her, i like that, she wasnt killed by him,


Ok? That's still messed up. How about acting like a mature adult, putting on his big boy undies, and moving on with his life when he gets dumped instead of getting "revenge"?

Some relationships last and some don't. That's life. I see nothing awesome about an adult living out childish revenge fantasies. But he clearly was a disturbed individual and you are still glorifying his actions so I'm not really sure why I'm a "fool" in this exchange...


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah im sure she is too much of a coward to tell you what really went down. People can be so stupid sometimes i swear.Just forget the **** and get someone that deserves you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

jsgt said:


> Wow, such a mob mentality towards ShinAkuma.


Um, he was talking about how going around and murdering at least 30 women is "cool"...

You be the judge.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Um, he was talking about how going around and murdering at least 30 women is "cool"...
> 
> You be the judge.


Um no. He said that the guy got back at this ex by dating her and leading her on, then dumping her. THAT was what Shin thought was cool...not the murdering of those women.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Girls like this are trash, and I'm sorry on behalf of my gender that she did this to you. You're better off without someone like that in your life, though. Just having a warm body around that doesn't have sympathy or concern for you at all, that's just superficial, and in the long run it would wear off and you would see her for the cretin she really was all along. Her leaving you is a blessing in disguise IMO. She sounds like a coward with no integrity. Let her go. You're not missing anything, clearly.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't understand all the haters in this thread.

How can you look at Ted's face and not fall in love?:love2


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

jsgt said:


> He said that the guy got back at this ex by dating her and leading her on, then dumping her. THAT was what Shin thought was cool...not the murdering of those women.


Well then he should have worded his post better to avoid such misunderstandings like this.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

In this case, don't be sad about how it ended. Instead, be glad that you found out how she really is now, before you get emotionally invested. (I say that referring to how you aren't that upset that it's OVER, but rather about how it ended. And also how you said you don't miss her, but you miss the idea of being with her.)

I'm sorry they treated you like that. They're scumbags, and that ***** isn't worth your time. You deserve to be with someone who respects you.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Ted Bundy was a real jerk!


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

wrongnumber said:


> Um everyone knows shin is a misogynist. Just because you can't get laid doesn't mean every woman is a b*tch.


Guess I didnt get that memo. :roll


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

She is obviously a coward and a very immature girl. Everything's okay with you guys and then she breaks up with you by text message and won't give you any explanation? (I won't even make comments on the girlfriends calling you creepy thing)

Be glad you got rid of someone like that . She doesn't know what she wants and probably met another guy or something like that.

The situation is awful, yeah, but at least she broke up with you now. Better that than spending a few more months leading you on.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Had this happen last week, turned my world upside down, but now I realize its her loss and I'm sure she found another guy to mess around with. And I'm back on the black market again. She sent a text message to my phone during work that she was breaking up with me because she couldn't feel anything. I would call her back and try to get her to explain so I can find closure, but she ignored and left me hanging. Now I'm hearing rumors that she found someone and was actually dating her co-worker who's actually a married man thats 15 years older than her.

Yeah...some women are immature, some are trashy...I'm glad that it was only a 4 month relationship rather than a 2-3 year one.


----------

